# Wedding Day Photos...Professional Proofs!



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

As promised, here are some of our professional pictures from our wedding in September. There are some great shots of Emma in her veil!! Hope you enjoy them! 

Little bride to be
















Helping Mommy get ready for the big day
















Ok and now for a human picture lol


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Awwww, you made such a beautiful bride! Thanks for sharing. Good shots of Emma too.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I love your dress!! Just gorgeous!! And a veil for Emma!! Where on earth did you find that?? So did they walk down the aisle too? How wonderful that your hubby was ok with your babies being in the wedding. That is just so awesome.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

> I love your dress!! Just gorgeous!! And a veil for Emma!! Where on earth did you find that?? So did they walk down the aisle too? How wonderful that your hubby was ok with your babies being in the wedding. That is just so awesome.[/B]


My mother actually made Emma's veil. We had a sash made for Benny from the bridesmaid dresses, but with all the commotion that day the sash never made it on Benny.  But I was happy with all the shots. The photographer said he never did a wedding where there was so much emphasis on a bride's dogs lol!!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh my what beautiful wedding pictures, it's so cute that the furkids were included and the veil looks adorable on Emma :wub: 

I love your wedding dress, it's beautiful, you were a lovely bride on your special day


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

Awww, beautiful pics!
I love the photo with the three of you on the couch :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

I love that Ben and Emma were in the pictures, they are too cute! And you certainly looked beautiful. Congrats  Man, I am almost not a newlywed anymore, in March will be a year!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

What a wonderful happy family you guys make!!! You make a beautiful bride!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Those are wonderful!!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Beautiful pics. It looks like your wedding day was a very memorable one. You looked very beautiful in your photos.


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

Oh, those are such great shots. I espcially love the one where they're both looking up adoringly at their "mommy" on the beige sofa :wub: So sweet!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Beautiful! I love the picture on the couch.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

omg Emma is gorgeous - she looks adorable as a bride. Big eyed Benjamin is handsome too - how cute that they were part of your wedding.

Little white Malts are the perfect touch to a beautiful wedding.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

That pic of you and your babies on the couch has got to be one of the best pics I have EVER seen. Just beautiful, truly.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Aw-those are great pictures :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

Beautiful Pictures! :aktion033:


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

*Wow these are beautiful pictures, a late congrats from me! :chili: :chili: *


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Tammy! Those pics are beautiful!  I just love Emma's veil, the pic of you holding both Emma and Benny (you should frame that one!), and that last pic of you and your hubby is just gorgeous! Ha Ha...I bet your photographer never had a wedding that focused so much on the brides' dogs! Guess none of them had Malts.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Thanks everyone! I'm tempted to put the one of me and the pups on the couch, framed over the fireplace! Don't think the hubby would like that though. I am just so happy the pics came out great! Ben and Emma posed perfectly in all their pictures!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

OMG, what beautiful photos. :aktion033: I'm almost speechless. I love Emma with her veil, love the one with you & both fluffs on the couch, love the last one too. Haha, I love them all. Makes me want to hang them over MY fireplace, oops I don't have one of those.  The photographer captured some great moments. :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: I love that Ben & Emma were included in your wedding.


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

Those photos are absolutely beautiful! I love the one with the pups looking up at mommy. The human one is great too, of course.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Beautiful Bride~~~Love the fourth pic down with the two babies. They are looking at you and posing so beautifully. Yes, I agree with you, that would make a grand pic over the mantel. Sorry hubby~~~


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

You were a beautiful bride, and the fluffs were just adorable. Did they walk you down the isle?


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

Beautiful pictures! and i too love the veil.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Everyone looked SOOOO PRETTY . I love that you included your dogs in your wedding photos . Sarah


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

* :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: those pictures warm my heart. 
wonderful and you are so pretty in your dress. 
the two are looking at you as if they are saying, MOM? whats that on your head?? :biggrin: but simply perfect.
the last one brings tears to my eyes. alle the best, lots of love and heath and happiness for you and your family!!*


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Precious pics of your babies and you two. THe veils were beautiful.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

oh my gosh those pictures are priceless :wub: brought tears to my eyes, you were such a beautiful bride.


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

Oh wow, so gorgeous!


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Those are beautiful pictures! Your dress was beautiful, you were beautiful, and babies were adorably beautiful!!


----------



## Cupcake2007 (Jan 22, 2008)

OMG!!! the pictures are soooo Purtiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! beautiful beautiful!!! CupCake cant Wait til she gets married! she wants to know if she can borrow emma's veil!!

love, Cupcake


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

What lovely photos!! As others have said that one on the couch is just priceless!!! 
You certainly were a beautiful bride!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww those photos are soo pretty.

Everyone looked beautiful.


----------



## ittyboo (May 15, 2007)

Great photos and what a lovely bride you are. Your dress is absolutly beautifull!
Thats really wonderful you had the fluffs with you on your special day.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Oh, I loved seeing your pics! Your dress was gorgeous! You were a beautiful bride, and the picture of you and the pups on the sofa is so special. Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

Wow, you were a beautiful bride.


----------



## Belle's Mum (Jul 13, 2007)

OMG!! Your pics are beautiful! I love your dress!! You look gorgeous! Emma is sooo cute!!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Absolutely beautiful pictures.

I also love the one of you with the pups on the sofa, I can see your love for them and their love for you, just beautiful! :wub:


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Tam, You are soooo stunningly beautiful!! The pups are adorable too. You should submit the pics of you and the pup on the couch to Modern Bride Magazine! They are print worthy!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

> Tam, You are soooo stunningly beautiful!! The pups are adorable too. You should submit the pics of you and the pup on the couch to Modern Bride Magazine! They are print worthy!! :wub: :wub:[/B]


Thanks Alice....funny you say that....I want to blow that picture up and put it over our new mantle in the house. Somehow though I don't think I can get Erik to agree to it lol.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

^^ Really? It is too beautiful to say no to, besides, I am sure Erik will agree if you really want to..lol..use your charms! *ahem*   

show him how its done, master of persuasion! lol..


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

beautiful.... sigh


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Gorgeous pictures. You looked beautiful and I love, love, love your dress. :wub: :wub:


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

Tammy:

:wub: :wub: :wub: They are such beautiful pictures! AI love her veil! Oh they are going to womderful in your album...( or I'm sure they look wonderful if you got your album) (I'm still waiting for mine and the wedding was almost 6 years ago..Not LOL)


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

:wub: How spectacular you all are!! You are so stunninggggggggggggggggggg!!!!! WOW, how beautiful!!! :wub:


----------



## Eli's Mom (Mar 20, 2008)

Your dress was absolutely beautiful & having her in the veil was the sweetest.
I too think you should put that picture of you all on the couch on your mantle.
It's really special..


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Thanks again everyone! I am lucky to even have these pictures b/c our photo company filed bankruptcy and disappeared! It was all over the news (celebration studios). What a nightmare! But we were lucky enough to find our freelancer who kept our pics on file and was able to give us our pictues and is working on an album for us. :smheat: 

I don't know what I would have done if I didn't get to see those pics of my sweet furkids on my wedding day!!! hehe. 

Thanks again for your wonderful comments


----------

